# Habistat suddenly not working.



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey 

I woke up this morning to find that my bearded dragons exo terra light dome didn't come on, I just thought the bulb had gone. So I changed the bulb and tried again, still not working.
Then I checked the thermostat (habitat dimming thermostat) and that also wasn't working.
I know its not the extension lead because his uv light still came on.

So the exo terra dome and Habistat dimming thermostat are not working for some reason.

What could be wrong?

Thanks in advance : victory:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

check the fuses

have you plugged the bulb in without the stat to see if the bulb is blown


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

sharpstrain said:


> check the fuses
> 
> have you plugged the bulb in without the stat to see if the bulb is blown


All fixed now, the fuses had blown in both the thermostat and the bulb holder.

Cheers anyway


----------

